# Al Reef Dogs



## liztao (Jun 3, 2013)

I live in Al reef with my family and (soon to be) 9 year old dog. 
The dog is feeling isolated and I thought I'd start an informal doggie daycare centre for her. We stayed in Saudi for 2 years before moving here 2 months ago, and in Saudi she had absolutely no contact with other dogs for the entire duration of our stay. When we moved here she needed to go into boarding for a month and had a super time with the other dogs in boarding. Now that she's at home, she needs some dog friends to come over during the day. 
Does anyone have a dog in the Al Reef area that would like some canine company during the day (morning before work until evening)?
If so, please contact me, Liz, by PM. Thanks.


----------



## Dead Man Walking (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi,

Are aware of the facebook group?


----------



## mutley (Nov 9, 2011)

Also there are lots of dog walkers especially in the evenings who go up to the bit of desert behind Arabian village. This time of year, we go about 6-6:30pm. This will be an ideal place for your dog to get some 'social' time (counted 16 pooches on our walk last night!).


----------



## Mattuk1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Guys, Myself and my partner are considering the move to Al reef, as she has been offered a position in Abu Dhabi, We also have a lovely 2 year old Shih-tzu, that's breaking our hearts with the thought of leaving her in the Uk. We would love to bring her with us, I'm sure you have been asked this a thousand times, but would she be welcome in the Al reef community? Are there places we could walk her? She doesn't need much exercise, but likes to get out. I have just read the thread above, regarding did walking which sounds promising! As long as we wouldn't be outcast for having a dog over there. Any Info greatly received. Thanks. Matt


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Join the Alreef Facebook group, they are always talking about dogs and dog walking.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Lots of dogs in al reef, would be welcome if you get a villa with large back yard


----------

